
Google USB-C Titan Security Key available in 9 international Google stores - nlm
https://9to5google.com/2020/02/18/usb-c-titan-key-international/
======
giorgioz
I use the Yubikey 4 nano cause I like that I can just leave it in the develop
and it doesn't take extra space (except occypying a USB port). It seems like
Yubikey 4 nano is also now available for USB-C and is called Yubikey 4C nano.

It seems that the Google Titan is missing the nano format which I prefer.

[https://www.yubico.com/products/compare-
yubikey-4-neo/](https://www.yubico.com/products/compare-yubikey-4-neo/)

